
Dear Southwest Airlines, Please Do What You Say - mejakethomas
http://jacobjthomas.com/southwest-please-do-what-you-say/
======
joezydeco
1: Volunteering to get bumped without a contingency plan during the holiday
rush? Not a great idea.

2: Never volunteer to be bumped. Take the involuntary denied boarding credit
and you could probably find and pay for a flight on another airline. Your
voucher is worthless in these rush situations.

[http://lifehacker.com/if-your-flight-is-overbooked-dont-
volu...](http://lifehacker.com/if-your-flight-is-overbooked-dont-volunteer-to-
get-bum-1722036179)

